# Cutting Stencils



## Monkeywithumbs (Mar 17, 2008)

I am wondering if it is possible to cut stencils on a plotter using "backless" stencil material (mylar, etc...) Does anyone else do this? Thanks.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

I think you can do this with a carrier sheet depending on the thickness of the material. It all depends on what you are actually going to do with the stencil. There is available paint mask and sandblast mask for cutters. If you are trying to make stencils for t-shirts you should try making a screen with the knife cut films from Ulano. I did it and it works perfectly. The film cuts on your plotter and you weed it just like vinyl.


----------



## cmyk (Dec 3, 2007)

MotoskinGraphix said:


> If you are trying to make stencils for t-shirts you should try making a screen with the knife cut films from Ulano. I did it and it works perfectly.


this reminds me...could you post a pic, please?


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

cmyk said:


> this reminds me...could you post a pic, please?


I cant find my freakin camera! I did inspire a friend to start printing shirts with vinyl on the screens and his results are good.


----------



## cmyk (Dec 3, 2007)

ok, i understand, sorry for bothering you 
i will try myself as soon as possible


----------



## pshawny (Feb 27, 2008)

Any more info on this?


----------



## Monkeywithumbs (Mar 17, 2008)

Yes, I finally figured out a great way to do it. I bought 2 report covers that had a clear front and a blue, heavier plastic back. I then ordered a box of cheap report covers (all clear) from office depot. Luckily, the material of the latter is perfect for a stencil as it is strong enough not to tear and it won't stretch. (BTW, I do airbrushing at the moment)
Then I spray Elmer's Craft Bond onto the heavier backing and stick half of a clear O. Depot cover onto it. (half = approx. 8.5" x 11")
I then set the press of my plotter at 130, speed at 40 or so and just let it rip. Turns out great and I can reuse the backing and the stencil over and over.
The only limitation of this method is in size. I am only able to cut about a 10" x 7.5" stencil. I guess I could tile like it were a sign. I'll have to try it.
I don't know if this will work for screening or not. Let me know if it does.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Here is a pic of the Ulano knife cut film on a screen. The nice thing about this film over a regular stencil is that areas that float are not a problem. The screens can be used over and over again. This is a screen after printing, after cleaning and after the outer tape off has been removed.

Pic of the actual print as well.


----------



## pshawny (Feb 27, 2008)

Using stencils seems like it would be easier & cheaper than burning screens & the quality looks to be right up there too. Maybe I'll give this stencil cutting a try. Anyone have a couple feet of Ulano I can buy, instead of me buying a $150 roll of the stuff.


----------



## cmyk (Dec 3, 2007)

pshawny said:


> Using stencils seems like it would be easier & cheaper than burning screens & the quality looks to be right up there too. Maybe I'll give this stencil cutting a try. Anyone have a couple feet of Ulano I can buy, instead of me buying a $150 roll of the stuff.


maybe you should ask fore some samples.
i received mine for free.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

pshawny said:


> Using stencils seems like it would be easier & cheaper than burning screens & the quality looks to be right up there too. Maybe I'll give this stencil cutting a try. Anyone have a couple feet of Ulano I can buy, instead of me buying a $150 roll of the stuff.


I bought mine in two 30 by 40" sheets at a large art supply house in Houston. I was running blind but had done a bit of research. The store workers were clueless.

You only need to use enough film to encapsulate your design, the rest of the screen is taped off.

The Sta-Sharp adheasive fluid is expensive but I found that Laq. thinner will stick the film and do cleanup as well.

The green knife cut film is used with waterbased inks. There are other films that adhear with just water but you need to use regular plastisol inks and screen cleaner to clear the ink.


----------

